# Serrasalmus Id?



## hansvdwolk (Apr 5, 2012)

Bought it as a rhom but not 100% sure so i hope you guys can help me out

Grtz


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Late reply but looks like a rhom.


----------

